# Plug Ins for lightroom 4



## thommo (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi 
I have been using Lightroom since version 1 currently on version 4. I love the program . 
I would like to do a few more pieces of processing and have looking at CS6. Great program  but far exceeds my requirements and current budget. 
The main features I would like is the spot healing brush capable of removeing poles etc,stitching into a pano. 
The passing from Lightroom to CS6 and back is great. I am also trying  Elements 10. This program has my requirements but Lightroomand Elements does not talk to each other. 
Have you guys got any suggestions. 

Jeff


----------



## baphoto (Sep 19, 2012)

I would recommend Ps6 as a stand-alone (it's content aware algorithms are amazing!), it will do all of the described and much more. For panos alone, I've seen and heard great results from GigaPan >> http://gigapan.com


----------



## ukbrown (Sep 19, 2012)

LR has got limited spot healing brushes that can do a reasonable job.LR should talk to adobe elements if set up properly, it worked alright in 9.  Check here http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?14579-LR-3-6-and-Elements-10


----------



## thommo (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for your input.I see how I go . You guys are always helpful.
thanks 
Jeff


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 20, 2012)

thommo said:


> Hi
> .... am also trying  Elements 10. This program has my requirements but Lightroom and Elements does not talk to each other.
> Have you guys got any suggestions.
> 
> Jeff


I pass files back and forth between LR and PSE 9 or 10 all the time.
I send them as jpgs, tiffs or PSDs. 

What issue are you having?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 21, 2012)

Lightroom should talk with Elements just fine. What exactly happens (or doesn't happen) when you try?


----------



## thommo (Sep 21, 2012)

I was having trouble with having Elements talking with Lightroom 
.
Thanks to the info. on this forum I have now made the link. Went to external editor tab and added Elements. This took several attempts but now works fine.
 Jeff


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 21, 2012)

Good to hear. Have fun.


----------

